# Starcraft isn't working on OSX.. Someone help!!



## xRaZnX (May 23, 2004)

I'm new here.. so I don't really know if I am doing this right or not..

Ok.. heres the problem. I purchased a Starcraft from a store that was compatible with Mac and PC; it said versions OS 7.6 and higher. Well obviously, it is really old and doesn't work on my computer. I do not have Classic/OS9 on this Mac; therefore, I cannot install the Starcraft from the CD. 

Can anyone please help me get Starcraft to work? My PC Monitor broke, therefore I don't have any access to a PC. Or if you know, can anyone tell me where I can install the Classic envirement?

_Ahem. -g._


----------



## ora (May 23, 2004)

If you don't have classic, then you need an OS X installer for starcraft. None is available right now, but Blizzard are curently working on one, having just released a similar installer for Diablo II.

from blizzard frontpage 





> An OS X-native installer for StarCraft is in the works as well, and we will make a similar post here once that is available.


----------



## Damrod (May 23, 2004)

xRaZnX said:
			
		

> I'm new here.. so I don't really know if I am doing this right or not..
> 
> Ok.. heres the problem. I purchased a Starcraft from a store that was compatible with Mac and PC; it said versions OS 7.6 and higher. Well obviously, it is really old and doesn't work on my computer. I do not have Classic/OS9 on this Mac; therefore, I cannot install the Starcraft from the CD.
> 
> ...



Hm, what Mac do you own? If it's a newer model, they're usually shipped with a DVD. Somewhere on the DVD is the installer for Classic (kinda tricky to find, took me a while  It's somewhere in a sub-folder.)

If you have an 'older Mac' (from 2002/early 2003) you can after installing Classic boot into OS 9, install Starcraft, and then go back to OS X. After installing the OS X patch, it works like a charm under OS X. 

If you havea newer Mac (G5, newer iBook, etc) I fear you must wait until the OS X installer ora talked about is out.


----------



## har-har-har (May 31, 2004)

Go to this website "http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=msc0411p" and then download the patch for Brood War or Original Starcraft.


----------



## MBHockey (May 31, 2004)

har-har-har said:
			
		

> Go to this website "http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=msc0411p" and then download the patch for Brood War or Original Starcraft.



He's not having trouble playing it, he's having trouble installing it.

You NEED the classic environment installed or OS 9 (dual boot) to install Starcraft on OS X.  There is NO native OS X installer for Starcraft, the "special installer" is a fix for installing Starcraft via the Classic environment.

So, you need to install either classic or System 9 to install starcraft, as there is no native OS X installer.


----------



## Damrod (Jun 1, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> You NEED the classic environment installed or OS 9 (dual boot) to install Starcraft on OS X.  There is NO native OS X installer for Starcraft, the "special installer" is a fix for installing Starcraft via the Classic environment.
> 
> So, you need to install either classic or System 9 to install starcraft, as there is no native OS X installer.



But the recent Diablo installe IS OS-X native, and the description on versiontracker.com says that a native OS-X Starcraft installer is under development.


----------



## MBHockey (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, it is very dumb.  However, that is the way it is.  It is most likely because they are focusing their attention on their other projects (as has been the case for the past few years)


----------



## Damrod (Jun 2, 2004)

Taken from the product description of the newest Starcraft patch:

_"If you have any problems installing Starcraft in Mac OS X's Classic environment, download StarCraft_Installer_1.05-b.sit from ftp://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/StarCraft/patches/StarCraft_Installer_1.05-B.sit. Run this program with the StarCraft CD in your CD-ROM drive. Should that fail, restart into Mac OS 9 and install from there"_

Maybe that helps. Plus, taken from the Blizzard Homepage:

_"An OS X-native installer for StarCraft is in the works as well, and we will make a similar post here once that is available."_


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

New patch here


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 30, 2004)

If available just copy the StarCraft Folder from another computer running Mac OS X that already has it installed. Then you can run it from the copy you made on your computer.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 14, 2004)

There's an OS X installer available now for Starcraft.

Doug


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 14, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Damrod (Jul 15, 2004)

The direct link for the lazy ones... 

http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/starcraft/patches/Mac/StarCraft_OS_X_Installer.dmg


----------

